# Looking to Build a new rig need suggestions



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

My budget is 900$(might go for 30$ more for some big difference)
I am looking to build something like this
Intel Core i3 2100
Intel DH67VR
4GB 1333Mhz DDR3
Sapphire HD 7850 OC
750GB+ HDD
Asus VW227D 
Cooler Master Elite 311
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 550W
Is this rig is ok?
I am only going with Intel CPU not AMD but for GPU nvidia or AMD both are welcomed
And please only suggest Intel Mobos no Asus, Gigabyte or something.
*Please Do not add links of newegg.com or amazon.com because i live in india and they don't ship in india.*


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2012)

Why no Asus or Gigabyte or "somethin"? Better avaliability?

Me personally would go for an i5 (the 3450S to be precise), but if you have no money for it you have no money for it. The CPU is the weak spot there. How much is memory in India? I would surely go for 8GB, in most parts of the world it's so cheap nowadays and it is actually nice to have (this of course depends on what you do, but if you're like me you sometimes want to run a couple of virtual machines at the same time and a bunch of other stuff and then it's nice to have it, i'm not sure if games use that much nowadays).


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2012)

Kinda tough to overclock an Intel MB. So I guess you don't need a K chip ether? 

Where do you want to buy from?


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

First I don't trust asus or any thirdparty mobo.
Second I can't increase my budget from 930$ not even a $ So i have to buy a i3 and for ram i will upgrade it in 3-5 months after purchase
Third I don't want to OC my CPU i only oc my GPU
and last My CPU is only weak stop is it so what should i do with it should i get a weaker GPU to get a powerful CPU


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2012)

You would be better going with a AMD Phenom II X4 970 then a i3 2100. They are roughly the same price. And performance is better with the AMD at stock clocks.

Where can you buy from?


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

Any local computer shop in india or ebay.in or flipkart.com
Does amd is a very heated processor because i have heared that amd's processor are known for overheating is that true.
wait i can buy a i5 2310 hardly in my budget is it okay i bet it is better then i3 2100 for sure


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2012)

If you could budge that in it would be better.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/289?vs=363

Modern games like quads better.

EDIT: And I don't want to be harsh, but there is no reason to not trust "third party" motherboards. If you have boards of other brands that are cheaper than the Intel one I don't see a reason to buy the Intel board. But that is my opinion, in the end the decision is yours.


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

^Allright then which cheap 3rd party mobo should i get


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

Well you can use this website for prices http://www.priceguide.in/
But the prices are in INR So you can add newegg links but the MRP. of it not the discounted price then i will convert it to INR


----------



## NHKS (Jul 5, 2012)

for processor, recommend  i5 2310 if u can find one.. I see only 2320 nowadays which costs Rs.1000 more..

If u prefer Intel MB, I would suggest DH67*BL* instead of DH67*VR*. It has more connectivity while costing just around Rs.200 more.. 
DH67BL has following additonal connections:
+3 SATA II (3Gbps) ports 
+1 eSATA (Rear I/O panel) shared with 1 SATA II port
+2 USB 2.0 Ports (Rear I/O panel)
Click links showing rear I/O panel for DH67BL and DH67VR

As with the PSU, I am not sure of the price of the CM eXtreme P-Plus 550W, but I would go with the SeaSonic S12II 520. Its 80 Plus 'Bronze' rated compared to 70%+ efficiency rating of the CM model.. I have used the PSU for one of my friends build and the quality is top-notch.

not sure if u already know these sites to refer prices deltapage.com, primeabgb.com, theitwares.com, theitdepot.com, techshop.in, golchhait.com, bitfang.com


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 5, 2012)

Why don't you trust third party mobos? Thats got to be the wierdest thing ive ever heard. Intel motherboards are really poopy.

Some third party boards are actually cheaper and much better then Intels.


----------



## NHKS (Jul 5, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Why don't you trust third party mobos? Thats got to be the wierdest thing ive ever heard..



You might find it strange, but its a common opinion around India that Intel boards are more reliable & trouble-free compared to 3rd party vendor's MBs. It is to do with the brand perception. Atleast this is the case with budget-oriented boards. 

But with more expensive builds, people do go with brands like Asus, Gigabyte & MSi.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> First I don't trust asus or any thirdparty mobo.


Wow. Really?
First time I heard something like that.
FYI, Intel motherboards are manufactured at Foxconn. Same place as Gigabyte, ASRock and MSI, for example. Not to mention you can find Foxconn's own brand of motherboards on the market, which strike an interesting resemblance with some Intel counterparts (but mostly Gigabyte boards, though). They just have different color schemes.
I don't actually like the low-end Intel motherboards. Worse layouts I've ever set my eyes on.

EDIT: Oh, and before you reply with something like "but I'm sure Intel has better quality control"...no. It's pretty much the same all around. Price difference is based on the brand, not quality.


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

So, I guess i am going with an i5 2310, SeaSonic S12II 520 and Intel DH67BL is that okay!
Maybe i go with an 3rd party mobo if i did then what mobo should be i looking for at 100$ or 5800INR?
but even i did go with the 3rd party mobo i will buy asus or msi !


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

NHKS said:


> not sure if u already know these sites to refer prices deltapage.com, primeabgb.com, theitwares.com, theitdepot.com, techshop.in, golchhait.com, bitfang.com



Nah! i don't know them exept bitfang.com So i think you guys can use these also


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> So, I guess i am going with an i5 2310, SeaSonic S12II 520 and Intel DH67BL is that okay!
> Maybe i go with an 3rd party mobo if i did then what mobo should be i looking for at 100$ or 5800INR?
> but even i did go with the 3rd party mobo i will buy asus or msi !



If you wanted a reliable board then MSI shouldn't be one of your choices.


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

^Thanks for telling me that


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

Intel Core i5 2310
Intel DH67BL
4GB 1333Mhz DDR3(8Gb later)
Sapphire HD 7850 OC
750GB+ HDD
Asus VW227D 
Cooler Master Elite 311
SeaSonic S12II 520 
Is this rig is ok?


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2012)

My bad, up there. I recalled it wrong.
Intel motherboards have actually more to do with ECS boards. Still most Foxconn boards = Gigabyte boards and ASRock/MSI are also built there.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> Intel Core i5 2310
> Intel DH67BL
> 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3(8Gb later)
> Sapphire HD 7850 OC
> ...



yeah looks fine

Not too sure about that board though.


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry this mobo only supports 4gb ram not 8gb my bad


----------



## NHKS (Jul 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> Sorry this mobo only supports 4gb ram not 8gb my bad



Not sure which MB are u talking abt.. all H67 chipset boards(micro ATX & above size) support 32GB max of RAM.. that means 8GB max per DIMM slot.. 

Regarding the monitor u listed - Asus VW227D, I guess this is a pretty outdated monitor as it supports ONLY D-sub(VGA) input signal (read analog).. 
Given its price of around 8000Rs, I would not recommend this one... 
go for any other monitor which has atleast DVI-D (read digital) input, if not HDMI.. for example, Acer S221HQL or BenQ G2222HDL or Dell ST2220M are DVI input monitors between around 8100 with LED backlighting - another feature missing in Asus VW227D.. 

also, u must decide if u prefer 'matte' or 'glossy' monitor panels... I prefer 'matte' panels as glossy ones are more reflective..


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

Well i like the BenQ G2222HDL so what will be the price of it!
And Dell ST2220M's link is dead.
Do you think that i can get a monitor with the res of 1920x1200 ?


----------



## NHKS (Jul 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well i like the BenQ G2222HDL so what will be the price of it!
> And Dell ST2220M's link is dead.
> Do you think that i can get a monitor with the res of 1920x1200 ?



7600 atleast as per Bitfang 

corrected the Dell link.. check again
note that the Dell model is glossy finish

1920x1200 is 16:10 aspect ratio which is pretty rare(read expensive) and usually available only in 24" size and above.. as far as I know, Dell U2412M(24 inch) @ 18000 is one of the cheapest monitors with this resolution..


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

What is the price of Dell model?


----------



## NHKS (Jul 5, 2012)

around 8200


----------



## gopal (Jul 7, 2012)

SO it looks like i am going with the Dell ST2220M now


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 8, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah looks fine
> 
> Not too sure about that board though.



Agreed. everything about that board just looks cheap. After looking at that board not sure why anyone would choose Intel over other board makers.


----------



## gopal (Jul 8, 2012)

Well how about Intel DZ68DB ?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 8, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well how about Intel DZ68DB ?



Well that is a higher spec'd board but that doesn't make it "better" what are the prices on those 2 Intel boards? Perhaps can find a board in the same price range.


----------



## gopal (Jul 8, 2012)

So which mobo should i get?


----------



## gopal (Jul 8, 2012)

Well if you leave mobo is this rig is okay!?


----------



## gopal (Jul 9, 2012)

Intel i5 2310
Intel DZ68DB
G.Skill DDR3 1333 MHz 4 GB (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT)
MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5
WD Caviar Green 500 GB Sata 2
BenQ G222HDL
Intex IT Crystal 2.1 2500W
Cooler Master Elite 311
Sea Sonic S12II 520

Is This Okay!?
Please reply Quick!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 9, 2012)

8GB of RAM would be better 1600Mhz if possible
WD Green drives don't make good OS drives they are "slow" and meant for storage.


----------



## gopal (Jul 9, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> 8GB of RAM would be better 1600Mhz if possible
> WD Green drives don't make good OS drives they are "slow" and meant for storage.



I will upgrade RAM After sometime!
Well then which HDD should i buy i want 500+ GB HDD at 60-65$ or 3500INR It will be better if you Can find the prices in INR!


Spoiler



Check this site
Click Me or Click Me


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 9, 2012)

Good WD drive. 2700 INR

http://www.priceguide.in/hard-drive/western-digital-caviar-black-500-gb/


----------



## gopal (Jul 9, 2012)

> Good WD drive. 2700 INR
> 
> http://www.priceguide.in/hard-drive/...-black-500-gb/


Thanks for your help!


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H
IS this MOBO Okay?


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

How about this?
Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Does Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H or Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 
Have rebooting problem?
What is Rebooting Problem?
Answer-Well My Dad buyed a PC in 2006 which has Biostar 815(Sorry Forgot the Model)and 256MB Ram every thing gone smoothly for 2-4 days suddenly it started rebooting when he start the PC it works fine for 25-60mins but after that if automatically restarts but it starts booting again and then it starts again and again reboot in 25-40mins and it was till 2009 after then my father decided to change the mobo and ram and CPU to fix this rebooting problem and then he buyed Intel DG31PR which you can see in my rig! and the rebooting problem gone! And then my father decided to only buy Intel board no 3rd party board! Well to convince him to buy a 3rd party board i must have a full proof advice that the Gigabyte board does not reboots!
SO any one can tell me that?


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello can anyone answer it!?


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jul 10, 2012)

mobo price range ?


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

130$ or 7200INR


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jul 10, 2012)

look for ASRock Z77 Extreme4 or Biostar TZ77XE4 they are getting good reviews. i can't seem to find a shop with decent selection i used shopmania.in but found nothing worth recommending


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

no way i am going with biostar! 
read my post just upeer then this


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 10, 2012)

gopal said:


> no way i am going with biostar!
> read my post just upeer then this



They stepped up their game the past couple of years.

So have AsRock they make boards with similar failure rates to all the other manufacturers now.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

gopal said:


> Does Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H or Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3
> Have rebooting problem?
> What is Rebooting Problem?
> Answer-Well My Dad buyed a PC in 2006 which has Biostar 815(Sorry Forgot the Model)and 256MB Ram every thing gone smoothly for 2-4 days suddenly it started rebooting when he start the PC it works fine for 25-60mins but after that if automatically restarts but it starts booting again and then it starts again and again reboot in 25-40mins and it was till 2009 after then my father decided to change the mobo and ram and CPU to fix this rebooting problem and then he buyed Intel DG31PR which you can see in my rig! and the rebooting problem gone! And then my father decided to only buy Intel board no 3rd party board! Well to convince him to buy a 3rd party board i must have a full proof advice that the Gigabyte board does not reboots!
> SO any one can tell me that?



Read This first!


----------

